# Arches or Goblin Valley?



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

We are headed out this weekend but can't decided where to go. Would you choose arches or goblin valley or somewhere else? I have been to goblin valley once in high school, but don't remember much about it, and I have never been to arches.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Went down to GV over Easter break. If you go that way, make sure to check out Wild Horse Canyon as well.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Arches is fun, but will start getting busier now that the weather has warmed up. I'd do Goblin


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

gdog, what is the area like as far as camping? and is wild horse canyon close? 

Bax, we have been leaning towards arches, but you make a very good point.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

We camped south of 70 near Swayze's Cabin, but you can camp right off the road that goes to Wild Horse Canyon which is a lot closer. WHC and GV are only a a few miles apart at most. You can camp in GV for a fee, but I'd camp on the road going to WHC. You basically camp right up against the cliffs which is only a few hundred yards off the road. Easy access. The camping is wide open without much cover. There will be others camping there, but you can spread out pretty well.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

thanks for the replies. I have camped near Swayze's Cabin before, but it has been 5 years of more.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

There simply is no excuse being a Utahn and not being familiar with both areas. That being said, Arches does not get that bad. GV is essentially the south part of the San Rafael Swell, you really need to see the north part too, for it will all be a national monument before too long. It is too bad that they blew up the military caves two years ago. The Wedge, dinosaur print, petroglyphs, etc. are all real cool not to mention the red rocks and such.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

There are a lot of 4-wheelers kicking up dust at Goblin Valley. These days it's like the dunes for families that don't want their kids exposed to the crap that goes on at the actual dunes. 

On the other hand, there are a lot of bikers crunching granola in spandex shorts at Arches. That's OK when it's a woman, but a man in spandex? That's just wrong. 

Pick your poison, I guess. Take the wheelers or motorcycles to Goblin Valley if you have them. I'd probably choose someplace else if I didn't have somethig to ride. I'd take a cabin rental at Cedar Breaks National Monument over both of them.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> That's OK when it's a woman, but a man in spandex? That's just wrong.


Kinda depends! How many times have you been driving past a group of bikers...and said to your self "dang that one has a nice Arse!" and then as you drive the rest of the way by...you notice its a dude! You all know you've done it!

Course this is coming from me, but still!

Southern Utah is a cool place, spandex or no.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Zimmy, you made my day with that comment!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

> Yeah, he must work out!


----------

